# Washer / dryer vinyl pan liner .



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Washer / dryer room with vinyl shower pan liner . Tar paper on subfloor with wire mesh nail on top . Vinyl pan liner we go on top of base coat of mortar .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Pitched to floor drain 1/4" per foot . .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

It's on the second floor moved it from basement . We put more photos up torrm of vinyl liner and top coat of Mortar bed for tile ready .


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

you cannt tile direct to Vinyl liner..(pvc shower pan)
or is it already installed in photo? i dont see the clamping ring so assume its under mortar?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------

